# Liftopia



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I have a bunch of friends that have used those guys. Fully legit and the discounts are backed by the resort.


----------



## newbie2009 (Apr 8, 2009)

Sweet. Thx for the info.


----------



## newbie2009 (Apr 8, 2009)

Quick update. Used Liftopia to purchase my lift tickets and didn't have any problems with the resort.
Definitely legit and will save you some dough :thumbsup: not that I doubted BA or anything.


----------



## conwayeast (Nov 6, 2008)

I found them last season, used them several times, and have already used them twice this year. They are legit, and do have some awesome discounts, depending on they days the resorts decide to offer them. I rode a place the other day for $13. Regularly $60. Mtn wasn't huge, but none the less, can't be beat for $13. 

Liftopia = use it


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I use them as much as possible... I saved a buttload of money when I was out in Utah a couple of weeks back. Definitely legit


----------



## Ski_Bum (Jan 17, 2018)

*Liftopia offers "fake discounts" on lift tickets!*

I have compared “Liftopia” ticket pricing to many of the Ski Resorts website’s “online pricing”, and they are the exact same pricing (no discount at all). Yes, you may get a discount off the standard “full price” if you bought the ticket at the Resort and if the Resort is not offering a discount on that same day, but when the Resort is offering a discounted “lift ticket” price (which is often) you will pay the exact same price on “Liftopia”, as you would that day you are skiing/riding. The difference is the “Liftopia ticket” is non refundable & non transferable, so you can loose your $$$, with no advantage/savings. On “Liftopia” they don’t notify you if there is “special pricing” on a particular day, so you may think that your getting a great discount on your “lift ticket”, and when you arrive at the Resort, you find out that the Resort is having a special pricing for that day (for example: $10 per “lift ticket”) and there is thousands of people that all have come because the “lift tickets” are $10 per “ticket”, for everyone. Which results in thousands of people at the Resort, and very long lift lines…(not good). I called “Liftopia” and explained this to them, and the “customer representative said you should check the “Resort” website before you purchase your “lift ticket”) thru “Liftopia”. It appears to me to be scam, and with some research “Liftopia” senior management is fully aware of this, but is more interested in sales, then doing the correct thing (in my option, it is deceptive at best). I found many “Liftopia” negative reviews, with customers complaining service providers would not accept the vouchers for services for purchased thru “Liftopia”, and these are the service providers that “Liftopia” had referred the customers to.


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

9 year old thread...yup, most resorts now offer discounted lift tickets through their websites....haven't used Liftopia in quite a while.


----------



## Ski_Bum (Jan 17, 2018)

Liftopia use to be better in the past (a couple of years ago) but they have change many of their policies/options. For example: Liftopia use to offer the "flex ticket" option for a extra $5 extra (at time of purchase) you could change date on the "Lift Ticket" one time, or for $10 extra (at time of purchase) you could change the date on the "Lift Ticket" many times. This was a great option, because when you buy discounted Lift Tickets way in advance, sometimes things change (snow conditions, work, injury, etc.) and you do not have to risk loosing you $$$ if you couldn't use it on that particular day (for what ever reason). It's to bad they changed rules...


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

It's also worth noting that most online, discounted lift tickets need to be purchased the day before to obtain the discount. Cant do it the day you show up to ride. :dunno:

I discovered that the hard way @ Copper a few years ago.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Sounds like an awful lot of whining for the $5-10 difference. There's always a better deal out there, just because you didn't get it doesn't make the world against you.

I do think the days of the best deals through Liftopia may be behind them but its more because the industry has decided to better market themselves, not because of Liftopia trying to screw people.

However it's still easier for me to look at whats available from a single site for a particular day than to run around 15 websites to see who can get me something a few bucks cheaper.


----------

